# Native Platinum



## TXWolfie (Sep 16, 2011)

Was just curious I read that Platinum can be panned for, and I am moving to a state that it has it. If it panned and I do pan for it and get some, where would someone sell it. I know this does sound like a dumb bunch of questions, but I am sort of inquisitive.

Thanx
Rich


----------



## butcher (Sep 16, 2011)

Platinum can be panned in my area, trouble is when you go to mining it, our government is putting up tons of roadblocks (I think they want to preserve our minerals to pay china for all the money they printed and borrowed, sorry could not help but to blurt that out), many miners have been tied up in court for years trying to mine what the laws give them rights to, spending all their money fighting the courts. Here we have a gravel company (monopoly with the government they are the only one allowed to get gravel from the rivers no other company can). They ship their concentrated sands to china to have them processed for values. With all of the information available to you here on the forum you would not have to send them to china.


----------

